
Child drownings in Germany linked to parents' phone ‘fixation’ - benryon
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/aug/15/parents-fixated-by-phones-linked-to-child-drownings-in-germany
======
LinuxBender
Every day I fight the urge to tell people to get out of the elevator. The
doors open, and 5 people are staring into their phones. It is like being in an
episode of The Twilight Zone. I dare not speak ill of peoples fondle slabs.

~~~
bsg75
Are they blocking others who want to enter/exit the elevator? "EXCUSE ME!"
works.

Otherwise, if they choose a purgatory of never ending elevator rides, at least
they are not behind the wheel of an automobile.

~~~
LinuxBender
I have used that. I also sometimes say, "You have arrived" or "Welcome!", or
"First floor!". Many of these folks are passive aggressive devs that I have to
work with, so I have to tip-toe on the tulips to some degree.

